# Southern MN



## shroomtrooper

Any reports from the southern MN shroomers. Its got to be close.


----------



## markp53

Check your early spots. Today.


----------



## crazymushroomguy

Here in the southwest things look primed but dry, lots of wildflowers, dandelions and big ramps. Im going to start looking hard and doing some travel to areas that have had more precip after the middle of the week. There definitely have to be some up somewhere at this point, just trying not to trample the woods to much yet!


----------



## concreteman

Went out after work found a bunch of little ones...I went right to a tree where I found a bunch last year and there they were, the tinyest morels I've ever seen and there was a pile of them!! Didn't take but a few seconds to find them...can't wait for heat and some more rain.......


----------



## shroomtrooper

Boy, thats good news.


----------



## angrytrespasser

Drove south into iowa , found four pounds. Large yellow and grays.. Jerky farmer was waiting at my c ar took all of them and most of my rear end off. so no pictures today. Now i know how the indians must have felt.glad concretemans finding them, your the new shroomgod! Keep your eyes open i'm heading north


----------



## concreteman

Lmfao


----------



## buckthornman

Good to hear concreteman! Greys?


----------



## crazymushroomguy

Drove down to the state line yesterday, surprisingly drier than my home territory in spite of an inch more rain. I didn't see much, but did thankfully find a new area to hunt that looks really promising so not a complete bust. Made a stop closer to home in an area that's always held moisture well and produced early and saw 40-50 1/2 inchers during a 30 minute walk.

Speaking of bust, thanks a million to whoever busted out my rear windshield in the Blue Earth area, I hope karma eats your lunch.


----------



## morellady

In regard to hunting morels on private land, you must get permission from the landowner to access. I am a landowner and our family hunts mushrooms on our land. It's pretty disturbing when morel hunters help themselves without asking. I understand why the "jerky farmer" was upset, and I think you would be too if someone walked into your yard and picked vegetables from your garden. Please be considerate.


----------



## concreteman

Mostly greys few blonds....


----------



## angrytrespasser

Morel lady says " I am a landowner". The indians nsaid they were lanowners. We live on a planet, you think u own a piece of it, the govt can come in any time and take it from you. you did not plant those mushrooms , they blew in on the wind. your mine, mine , mine attitude is greedy. it is places like yours i like to trespass best. See you on lakota territory ignorant beach


----------



## shroomster

Sorry mr angry but how hard is it to knock on a door to ask permission, it's not about " its my land" it's about respect you idiot. Witch obviously your parents never taught you any


----------



## angrytrespasser

I respect the previous occupier of said land


----------



## angrytrespasser

Respect learned from white man


----------



## angrytrespasser

I'm gonna eat your fungus!


----------



## buckthornman

Ok kids let's play nice. If you want to get Bucky just start bitchin at me. I'll tell you where the bear shits in the woods! And what comes outta it. Native pride. End of story! If you want to learn from one that's the best thing you can do. And make sure it's a elder. No I'm not but enough said


----------



## buckthornman

Kids these days... May the gods let you have the ivy. ........


----------



## angrytrespasser

Sounds like we met in the woods today buckthorn. still angry?


----------



## angrytrespasser

And your right young indians don't know sheet.


----------



## crazymushroomguy

Im not sure what just happened in this thread, but I couldn't stop looking, much like a car wreck.

Another hike today, more and more tiny babies. If the forecast holds true I think Im hanging up my boots for another week. If that rain next week materializes should turn the 2nd week in May into primetime to be out.


----------



## shroomtrooper

sure was a nice day today, I walked the woods and saw ramps, blood root, wild ginger, dutch mans breeches, all without trespassing. If I saw morels knowing it was on private property would I take them? In my younger days mabey, but being older and yes wiser, I learned playing by the rules is not that hard. I understand angrytrespasser point in a way, not so much to landowners but to organizations like Three rivers in Mn who owns vast tracts of land where one cannot forage anything, cant even walk in the woods. angry trespasser picked his name, why who knows, ignore him.


----------



## forager15

Crazymushroomguy, what part of the state are you in?


----------



## crazymushroomguy

Im southwest, west of Mankato to be more precise.


----------



## twincitieshunter

I found a few tiny tiny greys in the twin cities area. But only in one spot. Looked all over for more in similar spots but came up short. And sorry I will not be more precise on the location. But it is a true story. Actually found them on Sunday morning before the Wild game. They have not grown much since then... We need more rain! Oh and I did not need to trespass to find them!


----------



## angrytrespasser

I was trespassing today, tripped onn some nasty branches lanndowner left strewn about. i thinking about suinng that jerk. what do you think?


----------



## angrytrespasser

Think i should get this checked out. anyine know good lawyer?


----------



## twincitieshunter

I think you have a morel mushroom for a brain.


----------



## forager15

nice, I'm in cottage grove area and haven't seen much of anything yet, but really haven't been looking because I don't want to step on any too small to see. I saw that a guy found some in Scott co. today, 2 inch grays, and some others in stearns co. so they aren't everywhere yet but they are popping in certain areas, I agree with that we need rain!! Monday/ Tuesday you can find me in the woods!!


----------



## angrytrespasser

Be cool if i got his land, id put up signs and be a real jerk. let me know if you guys wanna buy some shrooms, don't ask where i got em..


----------



## forager15

I wish there was a "like" button next to comments so I could click it next to yours twincitieshunter LOL


----------



## twincitieshunter

Forager, do you get those sighting reports from this forum or other sources? I have not heard of the ones you mentioned yet.


----------



## angrytrespasser

Goodnight fellow trespassers. ill see you in the morning. on someone else's land of course


----------



## forager15

On Facebook, it's called "mushrooms and foraging in MN" and "MN mushroom/morel hunting" they are great pages for getting updates throughout the state.


----------



## crazymushroomguy

Heading to a park in New Ulm tomorrow, will keep you guys posted!


----------



## mnphungi

angrytrespasser= TROLL

ignore the moron, engaging in banter will require him to change his pants


----------



## crazymushroomguy

Saw about a dozen today, brought home a trio of 2 inchers. Found everything in wet flat areas with lots of downed timber within 50 yards of the river, open and sunny areas with lots of undergrowth. No dead elms in sight, a mix of elm, ironwoods and what I think were cottonwoods as tree cover. I would've liked to check out the bluffs but had a 7 and 8 year old in tow who were worn out within an hour. 

I think this week will be the real start of things. Hopefully all the rain in the forecast actually happens.


----------



## chase

crazymushroomguy question for you. this flat area you were in would it normally be under water this time of year with a heavy snow fall winter.


----------



## crazymushroomguy

Im not too sure, the river was about 10 feet below the banks, I think on a real severe flood year for sure, but as far as typical Cottonwood levels go, no I would doubt it.


----------



## buckthornman

Crazymguy I think your timeline is accurate. Goodluck to everyone this year! Hope we get some of this on and off moisture. Temps are gonna be perfect for popping up. Night temps hooray!! Lets make sure to double check for ticks!


----------



## shroomster

Yep found about 6 ticks outta the four of us today. No shrooms way to dry almost here though after this week of rain


----------



## angrytrespasser

Hey d bags and fellow tresspassers. thanks for keeping me updated. tried to jump a fence today. too tall for my troll self. good thing i brought my pliers. I just cut it down. got a skillet full and stepped on a bunch. thanks for all the info again it really helps me


----------



## mnphungi

ur an idiot, can't believe you've got nothing better to do with your time- loser


----------



## angrytrespasser

Can't believe your posting while I'm pickin. I
won't be loser in most morels... Losers


----------



## angrytrespasser

Phuck your mother!! Just found the mutherload!!' Annyone know what it takes to get kicked from this site?


----------



## concreteman

These fuckers will come up now....yeeyee!!!


----------



## forager15

yep! that rain was great!


----------



## bush bumb

Hey antsy people... One day of rain isn't going to cover the forest floor with ready to pick morels. All you're doing trampling around the woods is squashing micro mushrooms. Oh yeah, thank you to the asshole who removed all the leaves checking during the dry spell. You did more damage than good. But I guess that is the mentallity these days.


----------



## imafungi

To mr pessimistic they rain did help in fact I checked a spot yesterday after I finished roofing my house now today after the much needed rain I found 21 don't know how I would have missed all those yesterday.


----------



## concreteman

Yep it may not be prime yet but there are out there....seen a few frying pans today with nice ones
And let me tell you they were delicious;-)


----------



## forager15

Found the first ones of the year yesterday, babies still, so I didn't pick any, little more rain and time and should be good to go.


----------



## bush bumb

I am not going to argue with anyone as to how fast morels grow. It is a proven fact that they DO NOT pop over night. I am just tired of the ignorance and disrespect people show towards OUR natural resources. All I ask of my fellow fungus freinds is to respect what the land is providing by respecting the land. Enough said and happy picking.


----------



## crazymushroomguy

Great day here yesterday, pulled about 70, 2-3 inch shrooms out of my early area.


----------



## bush bumb

How about some pics of the monstrous finds. Anyone?


----------



## trumzee

Sounds like a few uptight rooms on the board. Chill and get out and enjoy the spring.


----------



## Old Elm




----------



## Old Elm




----------



## shroomtrooper

Holy crap.


----------



## Old Elm




----------



## shroomtrooper

Where in general, I have not found one in twin cities area.


----------



## morel rat

@ oldelm Beautiful Picture... thanks for sharing
I can hardly wait, so close but yet so far away, lol
Enjoy!


----------



## Old Elm

Shroomtrooper, Your week off should be about as perfect as it will get this year around the twin cities.. Hope you pound them. They are still small,and regrettably the one's we're finding are pretty stressed &amp; dry. Hoping there will be another flush after the rain forecast-ed for this week.


----------



## concreteman

couldn't work in the rain today so I went mushroom hunting... got almost 3 pounds of two to four inch grays and blondes....got a little wet but in the end was worth it!!


----------



## kb

concrete, how far north are you in Minn.?


----------



## buckthornman

Need rain sure hope we get at least a little! Hola happy Cinco de morelski


----------



## buckthornman

Old elm our blondes and gReys arnt up yet? Think we will save the season?


----------



## concreteman

That's for me to know and you girls to find out!!! I'm from the south, the deep south.....lol


----------



## morelsplease

Hello everyone! I'm brand new here and actually located in Southern Wisconsin. But something caught my eye so I'm posting here first. I will probably poke around and read posts as I figure out what I'm doing. Might have questions but don't worry I won't ask for any secret spots!


----------



## Old Elm

Buckthornman, You will get into them soon / never doubt it..... Are you getting any of this rain today? The under growth is getting thick already, so go slow/ stay low! The little devils are hiding out pretty good. My son &amp; I watched a guy cruise right past a spot, that we counted 27 in after he was gone. Since he didn't see us there Prob not much chance of him seeing morels. We had a pretty good laugh.


----------



## buckthornman

Thanks elm. It's just some of my tried and trues aren't up yet! Under growth isn't to thick yet. Waiting,and we aren't getting the moisture you are. Well must keep on the search! Lunch is over


----------



## chase

finally found some small greys (7) this morning. it was still dust dry in the woods, but as i write this the rain is coming down really nice and its going to be showers here tomorrow as well. that should moisten it up enough to make em pop. and them greys looked like they were starved of moisture


----------



## shroomtrooper

Its wet out side, no soaking rains. But a little Moisture and high humidity helps not drying out more. I start my vacation in not so perfect conditions, hoping I saw some small ones 2 days ago which I did not. We need some rain and I think we will get it, but lower temps this week confuse me. I have 8 days off now, work 3, then 8 days off, I am not worried. Ok, a little.


----------



## stilz

I found these in a low spot under the base of an elm tree in Savage. This was the only cluster. I also found some nice pheasant back as well.


----------



## crazymushroomguy

Hit the iowa state line again today, brought home 55 2-4 inch yellows, saw lots of pheasant backs and LBMs. All my founds were on southerly edges, saw nothing inside the woods yet.


----------



## shroomtrooper

Nice reports, hope I find some this week. I am in a cooler spot hope they pop.


----------



## crazymushroomguy

What's your general location trooper?


----------



## shroomtrooper

West of Twin Cities.


----------



## crazymushroomguy

Pushing 7 pounds here in the last 5 days, and things are still gathering steam. Finding more big shrooms every day. Insides of the woods starting to produce a bit. Even made a foray northwards and things were looking great about 25 miles sw of Minneapolis.


----------



## shroom god

Hoping you find CLUSTERS like this one I found a couple years ago:


----------



## imafungi

Wen out last weekend and found like 7 that the downpour had knocked down and some rotten ones anyone still having luck in se Minnesota I'm near rochester


----------



## harvey lovejoy

I did about 10 hours last Wednesday in Wabasha Co. Got about 70, all blondies. 2 elms trees provided about holf of that amount. Found a lot of doubles and singles scatered around. Some were fresh and left probably another 70 that were past their prime. I plan on going back to that area again after this beautiful, rain because I found most on the South facing slopes. Hardly any on the North slopes. Did my garden on Thursday, Friday and Saturday. I took the soil temp in my garden and it was only 57 degrees this morning. That's a flat area with full sun. It has to be cooler on those North slope areas. From what I understand, 53 degrees is the ideal ground temp for morels to pop up. So I'm thinking it's not to late.


----------



## imafungi

Thanks for the input I went out yesterday in my rating gear for two hour by plain view on a north slope and found two neither of which came home with me they were too far gone


----------



## harvey lovejoy

We're in the same vicinity. I'm between Millville and Plainview. As I said before, we hardly found any on the North facing slopes. When we did find them there, they were singles. I've taken abut 250-300 this year. All from that area, and all blondies. The average size has been great!! Most of my usual spots have been below average. Had good luck working down hill from areas I found them. 1 elm was about half way down the hill produced maybe 40-50 2 weeks ago. Last trip I found another elm about 200 yards below it that produced maybe 25 that were real fresh and another 20 that were past prime. I never harvest the ones past prime. I already have enough to call it a good year for me, but my curiosity makes me want to look one more time.


----------



## mrose02

Wow


----------

